# Medical help



## Bubblesbazza (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi all. I’m new here but will be coming out very soon. My employer would like me to take the visa medical here to ensure of no issues. This is reimbursed. I live in south london. And I’m having real issues finding anyone. Could anyone give me any advice on who to use in the UK. I found one place. But they keep going on about taking a form. But can’t tell me what form they mean. It’s painful.


----------



## Kankan (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome Bubblesbazza 



Bubblesbazza said:


> but will be coming out very soon.


Coming out where ?



Bubblesbazza said:


> to take the visa medical here to ensure of no issues.


Which visa ? And what medical ?



Bubblesbazza said:


> And I’m having real issues finding anyone. Could anyone give me any advice on who to use in the UK. I found one place.


Finding anyone to do what ?



Bubblesbazza said:


> It’s painful.


Sorry to hear that. If you answer the questions above we'll all be happy to help you.


----------



## Bubblesbazza (Dec 10, 2021)

Apologies. I will be going to Abu Dhabi


----------



## Bubblesbazza (Dec 10, 2021)

I need to take the visa medical here in the uk first. But it’s proving a challenge. My employer has requested this to ensure there are no issues when I arrive


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Bubblesbazza said:


> I need to take the visa medical here in the uk first. But it’s proving a challenge. My employer has requested this to ensure there are no issues when I arrive


There appears to be a number of steps one has to go through prior to the medical :

*Getting an Emirates ID*
*An Emirates ID is required for the medical screening employees will need to apply for a residence visa*. To apply for an ID, the employee must provide their entry visa along with an original passport and a copy. Employees will need to apply in person at the Emirates Identity Authority (EIDA) center, where they will provide biometrics including fingerprints and a photograph.


From the above I understand that to get a residence visa, one need to have a medical screening - and to get the medical screening, one needs an Emirates ID?

Do you have the ID?

Maybe this post would be better served in the UAE forum?


----------



## Bubblesbazza (Dec 10, 2021)

Ah. I’m new. I thought I had. my employer is arranging thr visa. this medical is to be taken in the uk. A dress rehearsal if you like


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

HI,
To get a work visa in UAE - you need to get a medical done here in the UAE.
There are three elements to the medical.
A sample of blood is taken - to screen for certain diseases.
A chest X-ray is done to look for evidence of TB
A medical professional will have a discussion to discuss medical history and general health questions.
Even if you have a medical overseas - you would still need the above medical in the UAE at a Visa Medical Screening Centre.
So - I have no idea why your future employer would require you to have a medical in the UK!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bubblesbazza (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi Steve. Thanks for your reply it’s appreciated. To confirm. The only reason they would like me to have it it is just to ensure there will be no issues once I reach Abu Dhabi. Sort of an insurance policy for us both I guess. The cost will be returned. I also need to get education Certs attested here before I leave.
My only real issue is finding someone here in the uk to do it


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bubblesbazza said:


> Hi Steve. Thanks for your reply it’s appreciated. To confirm. The only reason they would like me to have it it is just to ensure there will be no issues once I reach Abu Dhabi. Sort of an insurance policy for us both I guess. The cost will be returned. I also need to get education Certs attested here before I leave.
> My only real issue is finding someone here in the uk to do it


Its quite an unusual request - especially as TB is not rife in the UK!!
If it is common practice for them to do this - then ask them to provide you with the name of the place in the UK that they normally use!
Few people from the UK would expect to fail the UAE Visa medical - so I think they are being over cautious!


----------



## Bubblesbazza (Dec 10, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Its quite an unusual request - especially as TB is not rife in the UK!!
> If it is common practice for them to do this - then ask them to provide you with the name of the place in the UK that they normally use!
> Few people from the UK would expect to fail the UAE Visa medical - so I think they are being over cautious!


----------



## Bubblesbazza (Dec 10, 2021)

Yeah I completely agree. I would be more concerned over my BMI then TB. And I could do without the £500+ layout just before Christmas but it’s something they have asked for. I guess it’s a comfort zone knowing I’ve passed here before resigning and jumping on a plane.
But as you say TB in the uk is rare. And I no I’m good for all the blood results unless my wife needs ti tell me something 😂. As for the hearing and vision. I could not do my current role in the uk if that was a fail


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bubblesbazza said:


> Yeah I completely agree. I would be more concerned over my BMI then TB. And I could do without the £500+ layout just before Christmas but it’s something they have asked for. I guess it’s a comfort zone knowing I’ve passed here before resigning and jumping on a plane.
> But as you say TB in the uk is rare. And I no I’m good for all the blood results unless my wife needs ti tell me something 😂. As for the hearing and vision. I could not do my current role in the uk if that was a fail


Vision - that’s the eye test that you need to take for the driving licence!


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Its quite an unusual request - especially as TB is not rife in the UK!!
> If it is common practice for them to do this - then ask them to provide you with the name of the place in the UK that they normally use!
> Few people from the UK would expect to fail the UAE Visa medical - so I think they are being over cautious!


Not an usual request at all to have a *pre*-employment medical in your home country prior to flying out, especially if you're working in the oil and gas industry or similar.

OP, you need to get a medical requirements form from your HR Dept and then take this to any private medical practice/centre, eg in Harley Street London. Bupa will almost certainly do the medical provided you email them the medical requirements in advance. Obviously keep the receipts to be reimbursed later on.


----------

